# Was fesselt euch so sehr?



## Mr. Morizon (13. November 2009)

Nach meinem durchschlagendem Erfolg bei WoW mit meinen sensationell vielen Geschichten eines Magiers, die viele zu Jubelströmen und Lobeshymnen auf mich verleiteten (2 davon sind vertont und aufgrund eines anachronistischen Zeitgeflechts wurde eine der Melodien umgeändert zu unserer Nationalhymne, nur ich kanns nicht beweisen), möchte ich mich hier erneut einmal als Schreiberling versuchen.

Zunächst einmal: Ich bitte inständig in diesem Thread über die alt hergebrachte World of Warcraft bzw. WoW vs. Aion Diskussion und so weiter zu schweigen. Dafür gibt es genug andere Threads und ich bitte die Mods, wenn möglich, etwas Sauberkeit hier zu wahren, sollten einige zu ausfallend werden (An meine Fans: Bleibt Fans, keine Hooligans, und: Ich liebe euch doch alle, alle!).

Nun zu meiner Geschichte: Ich hatte bereits im Juni mit World of Warcraft aufgehört; der Grund für mich ist schlicht und ergreifend der, dass es nicht mehr mein Spiel ist, dass ich geliebt habe, und deshalb habe ich ihm den Rücken gekehrt (trotz der vielen Freunde, mit denen ich rauschende RL-Feiern gefeiert habe...Dabei sind übrigens besagte Hymnen entstanden). Es war keine allzu leichte Entscheidung, aber es war besser so und außerdem habe ich immer noch Kontakt zu einigen aus meiner Gilde.

Doch da ich gelernt hatte, MMORPGs zu lieben, habe ich mich auf die Suche nach einem anderen begeben. Im Juni (oder war es Juli? Verzeiht meine schwache Rekonstruierungsgabe) gab es dann erste Informationen zu einem neuen Spiel: Aion - The Tower of Eternity.

Nun, der Name sagte mir ja schon einmal zu, also las ich mich in die Thematik ein (Ich habe nie auf einem RP-Server gesipelt, aber ich habe immer solche, die es tun, respektiert, tue es heute noch und finde RP ohnehin spannend; überdies sollte jedes Game immerhin über eine Hintergrundstory verfügen). Nun, da ich mit einem Verwandten, dem es ähnlich ging, mich angesprochen fühlte, bestellten wir das Spiel kurzerhand bei Amazon vor, um unsere Beta-keys zu erhalten und das Spiel anzutesten.
Unser erster Beta-Abend (Geschlossene Beta Nr. 5) verlief ereignissreich; z.B. machte mein Verwandter zunächst einmal eine Raid- statt einer normalen Gruppe auf und wir beide ließen einige Flüche aus über die vermalledeit dämlichen Quest-item-dropraten. Bis ich dann die Gruppe verließ und es lief...dann wurde uns einiges klar.

Doch ich möchte nicht alle Geschichten erzählen; ich bleibe lieber bei der etwas kürzeren Fassung. Kurzum: meinem Kumpel gefiel das Spiel nicht, ich war hellauf begeistert. Ich lernte später noch einen holländischen Kleriker kennen (Alte Hasen erinnern sich: Die Betas waren auf englischen Servern), der meinen Humor teilte und mit dem ich mich prächtig verstand. 
Wir tauschten Mail-adressen aus und starteten in der 6. geschlossenen Beta weiter durch.

Auch die offene Beta ließen wir uns nicht nehmen und ließen dort total das weibliche Porgus raus (keine bösen Wörter!). Ich freute mich schon richtig auf die Auslieferung des Spiels und wir erstellten am 18. September unsere Charaktere (Er erneut Kleriker, ich mit Leib und Seele Beschwörer), beide auf Elyos-Seite.
Da ich mit ihm zusammen spielen wollte und mein Englisch für das Abitur ohnehin nicht gut genug sein kann, entschlossen wir uns also, auf einem englischen Server zu spielen (Er auf einem deutschen wäre auch eine Katastrophe gewesen. Der spricht, wenns hoch kommt, 3 Worte Deutsch, und das sind Schimpfworte, die er von mir gelernt hat.)
Als das Spiel begann, waren wir noch am gemeinschaftlichen Questen, später zog er dann total ab (Für mich ist Aion ein ruhiges Spiel, dass ich genieße, und er hatte wirklich Zeit). So begab es sich, dass ich ab LVL 10 wieder allein questete (versteht mich nicht falsch: so hab ich es am liebsten.), während er bereits jenseits der 20 war. Er knüpfte neue Kontakte zu einer englischen Templerin und sie gingen oft zusammen in Instanzen, während ich...nun ja, ich gurkte hinterher.
Wir gründeten dann später gemeinsam eine Gilde bestehend aus uns 3en - Der Templarin, ihm und mir: Balanced Chars vs. Sorcs, da die beiden, während ich die 18 ansteuerte, schon fleißig im Abyss Gegner farmten und einen gehörigen Hass auf Zauberer entwickelten, wegen ihrem unzerstörbaren Schild.

Ca. 1 1/2 Monate sind seitdem vergangen und das Spiel fesselt mich immer noch. 
Wie bereits beschrieben bin ich in diesem Spiel Gelegenheitsspieler, da ich noch genug außerhalb des Spiels zu tun habe, aber es genügt mir vollauf. Meine Beschwörerin hat heute das 34. Level erreicht und geht nun selbst im Abyss ab wie ein Zäpfchen.
Ich musste, da ich im Quests-Finden ohnehin mehr als nur eine Niete zu nennen bin, mehrfach grinden, aber da sehr guter Unterhaltung im Skype machte mir das überhaupt nichts aus. Ich habe von Level 33 bis 34, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, mehr als eine Woche gebraucht, vielleicht 2, aber das macht mir nichts.
Hauptsache ist: es geht voran, und ich habe Spaß. Und den habe ich enorm. Ich lese oft die Quests, führe waghalsige Experimente durch, die oftmals meine Exekution durch hochstufige Gegner zur Folge haben (Meine Gildenmitglieder sind schon verzweifelt wegen meiner akuten Geldknappheit begründet durch mein häufiges Sterben) und ich erkunde oft einfach nur die Gegenden oder erfreue mich an meinem neuen Wassergeist.
Den Abyss lernte ich dabei lieben und gleichzeitig hassen. Ich bin meilenweit davon entfernt, Aion in den Himmel zu loben (ich hätte beispielsweise nichts gegen mehr PvE-Content im Endspiel [Zumindest von dem, von dem ich gehört habe] oder einer Änderung des PvP-Systems bezüglich Level-Sehen des Gegners [Ich hasse es, Lowies zu töten, da ich ungeheuer viel Mitleid mit ihnen habe]), aber Aion macht mir enormen Spaß. 
Mag es sein, dass ich in World of Warcraft ein BC-Kind war und im Abyss gesagt hab "Lecko mio, Amigo mio, hier hat jemand die Scherbenwelt mal richtig umgesetzt" (Glaubt nicht, der Abyss wäre ein BC-Abklatsch; das ist er definitiv nicht, aber es hat etwas ähnliches) oder einfach mit meinen hochstufigen Gildenmitgliedern zu dritt Asmodier gejagt habe (Ein 3er Tauben-päärchen mit einem 25er Beschwörer, der alle Minütchen Flugzeit tanken muss sowie ein One-Hit-Wonder ist, und dennoch alles, was im Weg stand, gekillt hat, war einfach enorm witzig) oder verzweifelt versucht habe, mich nicht ganken zu lassen: Es gefällt mir super.
Ein besonderes Highlight waren vor Allem die Festungsraids. Im Keller des "Siel's Western Fortress" gegen gefühlt 20.000 Schwarze Engelchen zu kämpfen, gleichzeitig ihre Raidgruppe abzumurksen, den Obermotz abzuspotten und dann sich selbst danebenzustellen, den HP-Stand zu übernehmen und weiter runterzuholzen und das auf Lvl 28: es war ein unbeschreibliches Erlebnis. Besonders die Laggs waren enorm unterhaltend, da man einfach zwei riesige, sich bekämpfende Grüppchen gesehen hat. Rot Schwarz - - - Weiß    (Das Rot wegen den Namen): Ein unbeschreibliches Gefühl.

Aion ist für mich ein Spiel, in dem ich immer wieder neues erkunden kann; in der ich der Welt wirklich abnehme, mich in ihr zu befinden, in diesem Spiel gibt es für mich persöhnlich zu viele Spaßfaktoren, als dass negative Aspekte überwiegen würden.
Es könnte auch die Tatsache sein, dass Engländer in diesem Spiel wirklich alle superfreundlich sind; sie helfen einem ohne irgendein Meckern (natürlich gibt es Motzköpfe, aber sehr selten) und es ist ein sehr nettes Fair-Play auf meinem Server.
Ich gönne jedem, seinen Geschmack. Ich bitte euch, mir Aion zu gönnen.

Mein Fazit und Resümee dieser Sache ist: Aion ist für mich ein klasse Spiel und dies war meine Spielerfahrung und mein Fesselbericht. 

Was ist mit euch? Was fesselt euch an diesem Spiel?

Mfg,
mit freundlichen Grüßen.


----------



## De Gaudi (13. November 2009)

Das pvp-system und die Tatsache das viele classic wow-spieler<Zähle dazu> es spielen.


----------



## Geige (14. November 2009)

Das PvP-System, der gelungene Abyss und die glaubwürdige Welt!
Auserdem eine Gilde die ich lieb gewonnen habe (wir rekrutieren übrigens wieder!) und
einige Ingame Bekanntschaften!


----------



## Grimjaw (14. November 2009)

Aufgrund der Tatsache das sich auf unserem Server (Balder)  mehr Bots als richtige Spieler befinden und der Support dermaßen für den Arsch ist, habe ich letze Woche das Handtuch geworfen. Hab es jedoch geschafft nen Assa auf 34 u. nen Gladi auf 35 zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## De Gaudi (14. November 2009)

> Aufgrund der Tatsache das sich auf unserem Server (Balder) mehr Bots als richtige Spieler befinden und der Support dermaßen für den Arsch ist, habe ich letze Woche das Handtuch geworfen. Hab es jedoch geschafft nen Assa auf 34 u. nen Gladi auf 35 zu spielen




Es fehlen halt die Gms, da kann Ncsoft nix für.


----------



## etchco (14. November 2009)

Grimjaw schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Tatsache das sich auf unserem Server (Balder)  mehr Bots als richtige Spieler befinden und der Support dermaßen für den Arsch ist, habe ich letze Woche das Handtuch geworfen. Hab es jedoch geschafft nen Assa auf 34 u. nen Gladi auf 35 zu spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das mit den Bots nervt wirklich tierisch. Hoffe es wird mal was dagegen getan, weil feierlich ist das nicht mehr


----------



## Lyrania (14. November 2009)

De schrieb:


> Es fehlen halt die Gms, da kann Ncsoft nix für.



Ähm ganz ehrlich? Doch können sie, denn NC Soft ist der Betreiber und Hersteller des Spiels und das ist genau die Firma, die etwas für den mangelnden Support kann, bzw auch etwas dagegen tun kann.


----------



## Mykeeper (14. November 2009)

Mich fesselt Aion, wegen meiner super Legion (hierbei grüße an die wannabe heroes vom Server Votan) und dem, wie ich finde angenehmen Klima zwischen den Spielern, bin persönlich auf keine Flamer gestoßen etc.


----------



## De Gaudi (14. November 2009)

> Ähm ganz ehrlich? Doch können sie, denn NC Soft ist der Betreiber und Hersteller des Spiels und das ist genau die Firma, die etwas für den mangelnden Support kann, bzw auch etwas dagegen tun kann.




Moooooooment. Wenn die leute dafür fehlen,kann Nc Soft nichts dafür.

Oder kann etwa ein Arbeiter was dafür  wenn in nem Stahlwerk material fehlt? Nein,da fehlt halt der Lieferant.


----------



## Lyrania (14. November 2009)

De schrieb:


> Moooooooment. Wenn die leute dafür fehlen,kann Nc Soft nichts dafür.
> 
> Oder kann etwa ein Arbeiter was dafür  wenn in nem Stahlwerk material fehlt? Nein,da fehlt halt der Lieferant.




Falsch, es fehlt nicht an Leuten, nur Stellenausschreibungen NACH dem Release eines Spiels erst zu schalten ist ein elementarer Fehler. Denn NC Soft hat wirklich jetzt erst damit angefangen GMs zu rekrutieren und das Street Date des Spiels war schon sehr lange intern bekannt und da kann mir niemand erzählen, dass eine Firma wie NC Soft (die bereits genug Erfahrung in Sachen MMOs hat) nicht absehen kann bzw planen kann, dass sie zum Release eine entsprechende Menge GMs brauchen.

Fakt ist... der miese Support ist NC Soft anzukreiden, ob es den Leuten gefällt oder nicht, ich ziehe hier auch keine Vergleiche zu anderen Spielen keine Sorge. Als MMO Betreiber muss man sich im Klaren darüber sein, dass man von Tag 1 des Release an einen entsprechenden Support bieten muss (sei es Billing Support, sei es Tech Support oder seien es Ingame GMs) und man nicht nach 1.5 Monaten Release erst damit anfangen kann Gamemaster zu rekrutieren (die dann in ca. 2 Monaten ihre Arbeit aufnehmen werden, da sie ja erstmal eingestellt und geschult werden müssen).


----------



## Nàrdinel (14. November 2009)

Lasst mal bitte diese däääämliche Bot Diskussion! NC stellt im Moment Mitarbeiter ein, ja es nervt aber man kann optimistisch sein, dass sich in Zukunft was ändern wird. Ende!

Btt:
10/10
Sehr fein geschrieben, genauso wie du geniesse ich das Spiel einfach und lasse mich leveltechnisch nicht unter Druck setzen. 
Allerdings habe ich kein Mitleid mit Tauben im Abyss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man sieht das lvl ja eh nicht und wenn ich schonmal draufgehauen habe, hör ich ja nicht auf nur weil ich merke das es ein lowie ist. *fiesgrins*


----------



## De Gaudi (14. November 2009)

Mist,ein gegenargument kann ich nicht mehr bringen-_-


----------



## Hexenmeister Nightred (14. November 2009)

Du willst nicht über WoW reden und fängst in deinem eigenen Eröffnungsthread dann damit an. lol


----------



## Deadwool (14. November 2009)

fischerman schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt ..NIX ---- was ein scheiss game !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


nichts los bei World of Borecraft ?


----------



## Grimmjow19 (14. November 2009)

Grimjaw schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Tatsache das sich auf unserem Server (Balder)  mehr Bots als richtige Spieler befinden und der Support dermaßen für den Arsch ist, habe ich letze Woche das Handtuch geworfen. Hab es jedoch geschafft nen Assa auf 34 u. nen Gladi auf 35 zu spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich habs auf 30 assa und 33er jäger geschaft bevor ich aufgegeben hab :>


----------



## Mr. Morizon (14. November 2009)

Hexenmeister schrieb:


> Du willst nicht über WoW reden und fängst in deinem eigenen Eröffnungsthread dann damit an. lol



Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass ich nicht über WoW reden möchte, ich habe gesagt, dass ich darum bitte, die Diskussion über WOW vs. Aion etc. hier zu unterlassen.
Ich bitte euch hiermit auch weiterhin, das Flamen zu unterlassen, denn das führt zu nichts. Es freut mich allerdings, dass sehr viele aufgegriffen haben, was mich so sehr interessierte: Die Gründe für euer Spielen.
Ich denke, viele sehen es ähnlich wie ich, nämlich dass dieses Spiel sehr viele Feinheiten gibt, wobei ich zumindest nicht viele negative Aspekte verleugne.

Auf dass ihr euch auch weiterhin gut verhaltet in diesem Thread und die Nettiquette beachtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bis dann!

Antworten weiterhin erwünscht und erbeten!


----------



## Kafka (14. November 2009)

Hab meinen Sorcerer auf 28 und hab die mutivation verloren. Mache auch derzeit ne Pause und bin am überlegen meinen ACC erstma 1-2 Monate auf Eis zu legen bis die grössten Wiedrigkeiten behoben sind. AION ist zweifellos ein geiles Game aber irgendwie fehlt mir da noch das gewisse Etwas. Aber momentan muss ich leider sagen hab ich eher ein Warhammer T3 Fealing....


----------



## De Gaudi (14. November 2009)

Ich glaube der Thread geht in die falsche Richtung...er heißt was euch hält und nicht wieso ihr geht.


----------



## Mr. Morizon (14. November 2009)

De schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Thread geht in die falsche Richtung...er heißt was euch hält und nicht wieso ihr geht.



Zweifelsohne vollkommen korrekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Fyralon: So etwas geht von mir aus auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielen Dank und dir viel Glück bei dem, was dir liegt


----------



## Kafka (14. November 2009)

Naja ich finde nicht das der Theard in die falsche Richtung geht, es ist ja überwiegend konstruktive Kritik die hier geschrieben wird und davor kann man halt die Augen nicht verschliessen. Ergo ist es gut das es hier sowol Positives und Negatives gibt. Wer meine früheren Posts hier im AION Forum gelesen hat weiss das ich das Game mag aber da kann man nicht drum herum reden das mir persönlich halt was fehlt und ich deswegen ne Pause mache.

Aion hat zwar sehr viele positive Sachen wie sehr schönes Designe, sehr geiles Kampfsysthem dur die Kombos usw. Aber halt auch negatives wie das man seinen Char nicht nennenswert spezifizieren kann ausser durch par Stigmas, so das sich jeder Char der selben Klasse notgedrungen gleich spielt also auch soziemlich die selben Rotas. Da wären halt Talentbäume sehr gut (wer jetzt heult IIIHHH Talentbäume geh doch zu wow sollte bedenken das wow die Talentbäume nicht erfunden hat sondern das es die schon seit ewigen Zeiten in Rollenspielen gibt und sich bewehrt haben).

Will sagen ausser bei der Chargestaltung hat man gameplay mässig keine nennenswerte wahl zum Individualismuss und das stört mich halt etwas.


----------



## Mr. Morizon (14. November 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Naja ich finde nicht das der Theard in die falsche Richtung geht, es ist ja überwiegend konstruktive Kritik die hier geschrieben wird und davor kann man halt die Augen nicht verschliessen. Ergo ist es gut das es hier sowol Positives und Negatives gibt. Wer meine früheren Posts hier im AION Forum gelesen hat weiss das ich das Game mag aber da kann man nicht drum herum reden das mir persönlich halt was fehlt und ich deswegen ne Pause mache.



Da gebe ich dir natürlich Recht, konstruktive Kritik ist hier auch erwünscht. Nur ich habe auch ein, zwei Posts gelesen, die ins ausfallende gingen, und dem wollte ich vorbeugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eine konstruktive Diskussion sowie die eigene Meinung rüberbringen ohne Flames ist hier erwünscht.


----------



## Lexxer240 (14. November 2009)

Ok es ist ein Forum aber warum holt man sich die Meinung anderer ein um zu erfahren was sie Mögen....?..

ich gebs zu ich habe deinen Anfangs post nur überflogen aber naja....



Was ich toll fand war der style nur leider entäuschten mich dan diese Pokemon ähnlichen wesen und der Farm/Grind Touch


----------



## Mr. Morizon (14. November 2009)

Lexxer240 schrieb:


> Ok es ist ein Forum aber warum holt man sich die Meinung anderer ein um zu erfahren was sie Mögen....?..
> 
> ich gebs zu ich habe deinen Anfangs post nur überflogen aber naja....
> 
> ...



Ich hole mir die Meinung anderer ein, weil sie mich interessiert (ich glaube, sonst würde ich nicht fragen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schade, dass es dir nicht gefiel; ebenso schade, dass du dir nicht die Mühe machtest, meinen Post zu lesen, aber nicht schlimm. Viel Spaß auch dir weiterhin.


----------



## Lexxer240 (14. November 2009)

Na gut ich lesen doch mal^^.......

Was mir am Negativsten (wen es diese Steigerung überhaupt gibt) auffiel war das am Anfang kurz vor Realese alle Spiele geflamt worden sind.....von Aion Spieler meine ich..na gut solche Idioten gibt es immer Aber normalerweise sollte doch dan die Spieler com einschreiten und sagen das es so nicht geht und das Aion bestimmt auch Probleme haben wird....


----------



## Lyrania (14. November 2009)

Lexxer240 schrieb:


> Na gut ich lesen doch mal^^.......
> 
> Was mir am Negativsten (wen es diese Steigerung überhaupt gibt) auffiel war das am Anfang kurz vor Realese alle Spiele geflamt worden sind.....von Aion Spieler meine ich..na gut solche Idioten gibt es immer Aber normalerweise sollte doch dan die Spieler com einschreiten und sagen das es so nicht geht und das Aion bestimmt auch Probleme haben wird....



Das Problem bei sowas ist, man sollte schauen aus welcher Ecke diese Flamer kommen... meist kommen sie nämlich aus gewissen Spielen und erhoffen sich mit dem neuen Spiel einen Messiahs. Und wenn es das nicht ist wird von eben diesen Personen das Spiel direkt wieder runtergemacht (einfach mal drauf achten).


Was mich allerdings wie ich zugebe interessieren würde ist die Frage, wer von denen, die sich hier so gegen Grind usw aussprechen, ein MMORPG der 1. oder 2. Generation gespielt hat und wer erst mit WoW eingestiegen ist. (man verzeihe mir dieses kleine hijacken des Threads)


----------



## Mr. Morizon (14. November 2009)

Lyrania schrieb:


> Was mich allerdings wie ich zugebe interessieren würde ist die Frage, wer von denen, die sich hier so gegen Grind usw aussprechen, ein MMORPG der 1. oder 2. Generation gespielt hat und wer erst mit WoW eingestiegen ist. (man verzeihe mir dieses kleine hijacken des Threads)



Autsch, gerade das wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden, das gerät doch nur in Ausschreitungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ich zumindest habe erst mit WoW angefangen, aber ich empfinde das Grinden nicht als schlimm, um zumindest für mich zu antworten.

An Lexxer240: Freut mich, dass du dir doch die Mühe gemacht hast, das freut immer wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das mit den Aion-Spielern ist natürlich wirklich schade, ich mag sowas überhaupt nicht; aber ich sehe es da wie Lyrania: Meistens setzen diese Flamer viel zu viel Hoffnungen in so ein Spiel, ich seh das ganze etwas realistischer.
Aion hat noch Probleme und wird es auch weiterhin haben (Ich warte zum Beispiel noch brennend als Beschwörer auf fliegende Pets, wippie), aber ich setze da meine Hoffnungen auf NC-Soft.
Wie ich bereits schon geschrieben hatte fällt mir auf, dass vor allem auf englischen Servern es sehr höflich zu geht. Wer also des Englischen gut mächtig ist und Lust auf eine recht erwachsene Community und einen Neustart hat, der sollte es mit den englischen Servern versuchen (Zumindest auf meinem ist dies so).


----------



## Feuerwirbel (14. November 2009)

Lexxer240 schrieb:


> Was ich toll fand war der style nur leider entäuschten mich dan diese Pokemon ähnlichen wesen und der Farm/Grind Touch



Ich finde die es gibt viele asiatisch angehauchte Gegner, aber Pokemon? damit hab ich mich vor 10jahren lang genug beschäftigt um zu wissen dass die anders aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexxer240 (14. November 2009)

So nun hab ichs gelesen....ich bin zwar kein Aion Spieler also habe nur 2 betas und den einen frei Monat gezockt..aber ich glaube dir gefällt das Spiel mehr wegen der Community deswegen war ich zb auch 3 Jahre bei WoW....nur wegen den Leuten ein MMo das mir so gefällt das ich wegen dem Spiel bleibe und nicht wegen der Com habe ich noch nicht endeckt ...evtl wird es ja SWTOR 

Auf die Engländer mal zurück kan ich dir nur zustimmen die Englischen Server sind Klasse und wer ein bischen die Grund Englisch Kenntnisse hat kan auch auf solch einen Server gehen man lernt schnell und es macht Spaß .....auch wen es einerseits schlecht wird ich freue mich ein bisschen darauf das wen die Deutschen WAR Server zu machen der großteil der Com auf den Englischen servern zu finden sein wird...


----------



## Kehlas (14. November 2009)

Ich habe Aion jetzt seit Release gespielt. Finde es eigentlich ganz gelungen ( Super detailreiche Grafik, guter Sound und  auch ganz gelungene Story). Aion hat definitiv Potential, ist aber in vielen Bereichen noch verbesserungswürdig. Mal abwarten, was die Zunkunft so bringt. Im Moment reichts allerdings nicht ,um mich zu fesseln....leider. Aber ich werde es beobachten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexxer240 (14. November 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Ich finde die es gibt viele asiatisch angehauchte Gegner, aber Pokemon? damit hab ich mich vor 10jahren lang genug beschäftigt um zu wissen dass die anders aussehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hehe^^...ne gab ein wesen das erinnte mich Stark an Pikatschu und eines an die Kuh ....hab leider den Namen vergessen^^...

Klar Asia Style aber das mir ein bisschen zuviel..steh mehr auf den westlichen style...


----------



## Mr. Morizon (14. November 2009)

Lexxer240 schrieb:


> So nun hab ichs gelesen....ich bin zwar kein Aion Spieler also habe nur 2 betas und den einen frei Monat gezockt..aber ich glaube dir gefällt das Spiel mehr wegen der Community deswegen war ich zb auch 3 Jahre bei WoW....nur wegen den Leuten ein MMo das mir so gefällt das ich wegen dem Spiel bleibe und nicht wegen der Com habe ich noch nicht endeckt ...evtl wird es ja SWTOR
> 
> Auf die Engländer mal zurück kan ich dir nur zustimmen die Englischen Server sind Klasse und wer ein bischen die Grund Englisch Kenntnisse hat kan auch auf solch einen Server gehen man lernt schnell und es macht Spaß .....auch wen es einerseits schlecht wird ich freue mich ein bisschen darauf das wen die Deutschen WAR Server zu machen der großteil der Com auf den Englischen servern zu finden sein wird...



Glaube du hast Recht, ein Großteil meines Spielspaßes ist glaube ich wegen der Community. Der Rest tut für mich den Rest (ich spiele auch öfters mal solo, so ist das ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ohne jemanden in der Gilde online zu haben, meine ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## hostmolch (14. November 2009)

Mr. schrieb:


> Was ist mit euch? Was fesselt euch an diesem Spiel?




Ganz ehrlich? Nichts leider.


----------



## kekei (14. November 2009)

Ich hab stark angefangen aber nun auch seit locker 2 Wochen stark nachgelassen...
Ist echt ein klasse Spiel, hat auch bisher extrem spaß gemacht und tut es auch weiterhin. Die einzigen Probleme für mich sind die teils echt mageren Questexp die nun aber mit 1.5.1 erhöht werden sollen, da bin ich mal gespannt. 
Ausserdem find ichs nicht so doll das ich nun nach knapp 60 FT-Runs erst 2 Waffen von Kromede und 2 von Gatneri Lavastein hab fallen sehn (und das scheint schon sehr lucky gewesen zu sein). Ich kenne die genaue Droppchance nicht, aber es scheint ja ungefähr so zu sein das mit nur 2%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit überhaupt eine Waffe fallen gelassen wird. Ist meiner Meinung nach was zu krass. Wenn es mehrere Teile gäbe die jeweils zu 2% droppen würden wär es noch ok, aber die 20-50 Minuten(kommt auf die Gruppe an) für 2% finde ich extrem... es wird aber wohl auch was mit 1.5.1 geändert, villeicht wird damit ja alles besser.^^ Naja daher halt meine 'Halbpause'...


----------



## Eryas (14. November 2009)

Ich finde Aion ist einfach mal ne nette Abwechselung zu anderen MMOs.
Richtig fesseln tut mich nichts bestimmtes. Es macht insgesamt einfach Spaß.

mfg
Eryas


----------



## Stancer (14. November 2009)

Was ich gut finde ? Endlich mal wieder ein Spiel, wo man nicht nach 5 Tagen Max Level erreicht hat und es keinen Drang gibt dieses so schnell wie möglich zu erreichen. Leveln ist wunderbar entspannt und es kommt keine Hektik auf.

Ausserdem ist Leveln auch endlich mal wieder Arbeit. Bei manch anderen MMORPG frage ich mich warum es Leveln dort überhaupt noch gibt und man nicht direkt einen Char auf Max Level hingestellt bekommt. Man braucht in Aion halt Ausdauer und so war es damals auch in den klassischen MMORPG wie Daoc oder EQ.

Leute die rumquengeln und alles schnell, schnell, schnell haben werden durch dieses System ausgesiebt und übrig bleibt eine freundliche Community ohne Hektiker.

Genau deswegen macht mir Aion Spass.


----------



## Berghammer71 (14. November 2009)

> *Was fesselt euch so sehr?*




- die Welt, geht sanftweich von ein Gebiet zum anderen wenn auch nicht meiner gewünschten Größe, nicht ganz perfekt

- die Backgroundsoundkulisse

- die Details

- das Einbringen bzw. die Art des Einbringen der Story

- die Spielsteuerung

- der Schwierigskeitsgrad

- die Grafik ist sicherlich auch sehr gut, jeder Spieler sieht anders aus, absoulte grafische Detailverliebtheit

- Technische einwandfreie Umsetzung vom Spiel, viele Videos, Sprachausgabe (ok kein jamjam, schugo und so)

Kurzum ein gelunges Spiel, mit einen wohl sehr kreativen Programmierteam (zb. kurzes ausstellen des gameguards
ohne das nun ein langes Raunen durch die Communinty geht ...nach dem Motto was garnicht geht)

Was mir nicht gefällt, das feeling hätte etwas besser sein können, ev brauch man dann auch ein wirklich europäisches Setup mit finsteren Kriegern und Mönchen - allerdings ist das vorhandene feeling immer noch 3 x besser als das vorhandener mmorpgs.


----------



## zhorin (14. November 2009)

Stancer und Berghammer sowas von zustimm ^^

Man kann entspannt zocken und hat was fürs Auge - die Community wird immer besser --- besser hatte ich zu 95% nette Leute in der Gruppe mit denen man sich auch zwanglos im TS unterhalten kann.

Man haut nahezu kein Geflame und wenig Stress - keiner heult rum wenn man wegen RL 2-3 Tage mal net on sein kann -  so zock ich gerne.


----------



## Dragonsóul (14. November 2009)

Eindeutig das Pvp Systhem. Ich bin zwar kein 24/7 zocker um die ganze Zeit Ap´s zu farmen aber das brauch man auch gar nicht sein.


----------



## Mr. Morizon (14. November 2009)

Freut mich, dass ihr alle so viele unterschiedliche Facetten dieses Spiels liebt, denn genau das habe ich mir gedacht und auch erhofft. Was mich anbelangt, so ist es wohl der vollkommene Rundumschlag der gesamten positiven Aspekte, die hier genannt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (14. November 2009)

De schrieb:


> Und was machst du dann in dem Thread bzw. im Aion forum?
> 
> Also mal ehrlich.....deppen gibts.




Richtig die selben Deppen die bei WoW Rumflamen^^ Tatsache ist alle anderen haben angefangen^^ die wowler sind die einzigen dies rechtmässig aufgrund von rache dürfen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (14. November 2009)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Richtig die selben Deppen die bei WoW Rumflamen^^ Tatsache ist alle anderen haben angefangen^^ die wowler sind die einzigen dies rechtmässig aufgrund von rache dürfen..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schonmal darüber nachgedacht, dass die leute die in den wow-foren flamen, gefrustete wow-spieler sind? wenn nicht, tu das mal


----------



## Geige (14. November 2009)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Richtig die selben Deppen die bei WoW Rumflamen^^ Tatsache ist alle anderen haben angefangen^^ die wowler sind die einzigen dies rechtmässig aufgrund von rache dürfen..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Darf ich lachen!?

Zu jedem neuem Spiel kommen die WoW spieler wie die Ratten angekrochen
und amchen jedem sein spiel madig, die die WoW in denn Foren Flamen sind die 
WoW spieler selbst!

Wie wärs wenn wir beim Thema bleiben, den ich brauch kein Forum um herauszufinden,
dass ein großer Teil der WoW Foren Com. total intolerant ist!


----------



## Darkprincess (14. November 2009)

@TE...ich find Deinen Beitrag sehr gut gelungen+sehr gut leserlich=)
Mich hielt es leider nicht lange bei Aion,obwohl es ein gelungenes und sehr schönes Game ist,das will ich nicht leugnen...dennoch war mir das grinden zuviel.

Ich wünsche auch allen anderen Aion Spielern noch sehr,sehr viel Spaß in dem Game.


----------



## Mr. Morizon (14. November 2009)

Vielen Dank, Princess 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An den Rest: Beachtet bitte meine bitte um Flamefreiheit...


----------



## Estartu (14. November 2009)

Naja, was hält mich? Eigentlich die Leute die ich kenne gelernt habe.Ich hab nen 31ger Kleri und bei mir ist eigentlich auch die Luft raus. Nu ist mir das ankommen auf lvl 50 bissl egal geworden und ich spiel alle Klassen so ein bisschen an (bis lvl 30 wegen dem Daeva set) und werd dann weiter schauen. Die Grafik gefällt mir sehr gut, Ansonsten sind es echt nur die Leute die mich halten    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr. Morizon (14. November 2009)

Estartu schrieb:


> Naja, was hält mich? Eigentlich die Leute die ich kenne gelernt habe.Ich hab nen 31ger Kleri und bei mir ist eigentlich auch die Luft raus. Nu ist mir das ankommen auf lvl 50 bissl egal geworden und ich spiel alle Klassen so ein bisschen an (bis lvl 30 wegen dem Daeva set) und werd dann weiter schauen. Die Grafik gefällt mir sehr gut, Ansonsten sind es echt nur die Leute die mich halten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke für eine gute Antwort, Estartu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich persöhnlich spiele noch einen Lvl 12 Kantor, wobei es mir definitiv viel zu hart wäre, 5 Chars auf 30 hochzuspielen, zumindest im Moment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer weiß, wies später ausschaut.


----------



## Klos1 (14. November 2009)

Gut dann schreib ich jetzt mal, was mich noch bei Aion hält. Fesseln wäre der falsche Begriff.

1. Ich finde das Crafting bisher sehr gelungen. Es hat Anspruch und unterm Strich kann man später wirklich tolle Items craften.
2. Die Grafik ist ganz gut, jedoch nicht bahnbrechend.
3. Mein Jäger macht sehr viel Spass. Mir gefallen insbesondere die Combos, die für etwas Auffrischung sorgen. Auch finde ich die Stigmas eine gute Idee.
4. Die Flugkomponente ist ganz spassig.
5. Die Atmosphäre würde ich überwiegend als gelungen bezeichnen.
6. Sehr schöne Design der Rüstungen. 
7. Oftmals sehr gelungener Sound.
8. Risse sind eine sehr schöne Idee und bringen jede Menge Spass.

Was mich stört:

1. Zu wenig Quests und falls vorhanden, dann mit viel zu wenig XP. Dadurch wird Grinden begünstigt.
2. Zu viele Bots. Bezüglich Service muss auch noch ordentlich nachgelegt werden.
3. Teils nervige Musik.
4. Zu hohe Kosten für Flug, Seelenreinigung und andere diverse Dinge.
5. Bisher zuviele Schlauchlevels mit zu wenig Freigang.
6. Wenig Motivation, einen zweiten Char zu spielen, da alles gleich ist.

Was ich noch nicht beurteilen kann:

1. Abyss-PvP
2. Instanzen


----------



## Mr. Morizon (14. November 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Gut dann schreib ich jetzt mal, was mich noch bei Aion hält. Fesseln wäre der falsche Begriff.
> 
> 1. Ich finde das Casting bisher sehr gelungen. Es hat Anspruch und unterm Strich kann man später wirklich tolle Items craften.
> 2. Die Grafik ist ganz gut, jedoch nicht bahnbrechend.
> ...



Stimme da teilweise schon mit dir ein. Das mit den Bots ist manchmal nicht schön, und ich, der chronischen Geldmangel in meinem Geldbeutel habe, muss mir manchmal auch was leihen (wobei: wir haben eine in der gilde, die mehrere milliönchen hat, von daher...), um Reppkosten begleichen zu können und woanders nach Quests zu suchen. Den Sound an sich habe ich als stark 60er / 70er - Musikhörer meist generell ausgeschaltet und ersetze es durch andere Interpreten.
Deine Positiven Aspekte teile ich daher (bis auf den Sound, den ich wiederum nicht beurteilen kann) vollkommen und die negativen erkenne ich zumindest an und kann mich auch wiederfinden^^

Anmerkung an mich: Der Mod wird immer schneller sein. Dankeschön^^


----------



## Deadwool (14. November 2009)

Schlaulevels dienen nur der Einführung in das Gameplay und sind spätestens ab den Level 20 Gebieten Vergangenheit.

edit: ja, war ein typo. meinte Schlauchlevels ^^


----------



## Mr. Morizon (14. November 2009)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Schlaulevels dienen nur der Einführung in das Gameplay und sind spätestens ab den Level 20 Gebieten Vergangenheit.



er meinte SchlauCHlevel (keine Ahnung, evtl hattest du dich nur verschrieben); ich glaub du missverstehst ihn: Er meint den exponentiellen Anstieg der benötigten EP für ein Lvl up^^ Ein guter Freund von mir, der aber nicht Aion spiel, hat mich nur angestarrt, als ich ihm sagte, dass ich von 33 auf 34 9.68 Millionen EXP und von 34 auf 35 nun 12.6 Millionen brauche^^ und das steigt noch deutlich drastischer an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (14. November 2009)

Also, ich wär auch ohne Schlauchlevels in das Spiel gekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin aktuell 21 und gimp gerade in Morheim rum, oder wie das heißt. Und ja, da ist es nicht mehr so schlauchig. Aber gut, daß wäre jetzt eh nicht mein größter Kritikpunkt.

Was mir erstmal am wichtigsten ist, wäre, daß die Questqualität schnellstmöglichst verbessert wird. Damit meine ich Ideenreichtum, Anzahl und vor allem aber auch XP.
Wenn ich in Morheim eine Quest habe, die mir gerade mal knapp 9000 XP bringt und ich allein durch das umhauen zweier Mobs mehr bekomme, dann frage ich mich ernsthaft, was sich die Entwickler dabei gedacht haben. 

Eine gute und ausreichend vorhandene Queststruktur gehört seit Wow in jedes Lastenheft bezüglich der Entwicklung eines Online-Spiels. Zumindest in Europa ist das nicht ein "nice to have", es ist seit Wow ein "must have". Daran führt kein Weg vorbei, völlig ega, ob ein Spiel später dann PvP oder PvE-orientiert ist.

Aoc hat dadurch sehr viel eingebüßt. Warhammer kommt auch auf dem Zahnfleisch daher, woran der gerade mal ausreichende PvE-Inhalt meines Erachtens nach eine große Teilschuld halt.
Und ehrlich gesagt raffe ich nicht, wie Aion jetzt den gleichen Fehler machen kann.

Es hat wirklich sehr viele gute Ansätze und macht mir bisher auch Spass. Aber die Queststruktur kann nur als mangelhaft bezeichnet werden. Und wenn das nicht so schnell wie möglich behoben wird, dann werden auch sie in Europa nicht großartig Land sehen und bestenfalls ein Nischenprodukt werden.

Edit: Ne...Deadwool hat schon Recht. Ich meine den Aufbau der Levels an sich. Also die Umgebung.


----------



## Casp (14. November 2009)

Die nackten Engelchen.


----------



## Mr. Morizon (14. November 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Edit: Ne...Deadwool hat schon Recht. Ich meine den Aufbau der Levels an sich. Also die Umgebung.



Aso xD Nun, ich möchte dich nicht entmutigen, aber dann wird es dir vermutlich leider später sauer aufstoßen =/ Ich habe ab 7m EXP von 33 auf 34 nur noch gegrindet, bis ich auf 9.68m war und das ist (zumindest für mich) keine Seltenheit. Bin aber ne Taube, vllt gibts ja bei euch Asmos mehr Quest und ohnehin bin ich eine totale Niete im Questsfinden^^ 



Casp schrieb:


> Die nackten Engelchen.



Ich hab mich gefragt, wann es kommt, und es kam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke xD Und noch ein Punkt, der fesselt *lol*


----------



## Senseless6666 (14. November 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Schonmal darüber nachgedacht, dass die leute die in den wow-foren flamen, gefrustete wow-spieler sind? wenn nicht, tu das mal






Geige schrieb:


> Darf ich lachen!?
> 
> Zu jedem neuem Spiel kommen die WoW spieler wie die Ratten angekrochen
> und amchen jedem sein spiel madig, die die WoW in denn Foren Flamen sind die
> ...




Nö habich nicht drüber nachgedacht und es stimmt auchnet^^ aber ist klar das es viele wow spieler oder ex wow spieler in anderen mmos gibt, begründung? 11 Millionen spieler, und nicht nur 3000 Wie bei Aion^^


----------



## Mr. Morizon (14. November 2009)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Nö habich nicht drüber nachgedacht und es stimmt auchnet^^ aber ist klar das es viele wow spieler oder ex wow spieler in anderen mmos gibt, begründung? 11 Millionen spieler, und nicht nur 3000 Wie bei Aion^^



Wie bereits geschrieben: Dies ist NICHT Thema des Threads, damit Off-Topic und wird bitte in einem anderen Thread diskuttiert, nicht hier.


----------



## Senseless6666 (14. November 2009)

Mr. schrieb:


> Wie bereits geschrieben: Dies ist NICHT Thema des Threads, damit Off-Topic und wird bitte in einem anderen Thread diskuttiert, nicht hier.




Wieso weil ihr Aion spieler was besseres seid? Und in den anderen Threads Off-Topic betrieben werden darf?

und btw Topic: Garnix, vllt in 2-3 monaten nochmal luschern aber imho schlecht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr. Morizon (14. November 2009)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Wieso weil ihr Aion spieler was besseres seid? Und in den anderen Threads Off-Topic betrieben werden darf?
> 
> und btw Topic: Garnix, vllt in 2-3 monaten nochmal luschern aber imho schlecht..
> 
> ...


Wenn du in 2-3 Monaten erneut spielen möchtest und dich für dieses Spiel begeistern kannst, sollte mich das freuen. Ansonsten viel Spaß dir weiterhin bei den Spielen, die du favorisierst, während wir Spaß bei uns haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (14. November 2009)

Das entmudigt mich noch nicht. Ich bin oder besser gesagt war Daoc-Spieler der ersten Stunde. Und damals gab es eine Queststruktur, wie sie Wow aufweist, noch nicht. Es gab überhaupt keine Quests.
Das Grinden ist für mich noch kein KO-Kriterium. Ich finde es nur schade, daß Aion es verpasst hat, hier auf der Höhe der Zeit in Erscheinung zu treten. Für mich persönlich steht und fällt die Entscheidung "weiterspielen oder nicht" mit dem PvP-Content. Wenn mich der zufriedenstellen kann, dann spiele ich weiter. Wenn nicht, dann hoffe ich auf zukünftige Spiele oder schau mal wieder bei Daoc rein.

Trotzdem muss klar sein, daß Aion durch diesen Fehltritt, also das Nichtvorhandensein einer Queststruktur mit Substanz, eine Unmenge an Spieler bereits jetzt schon verloren hat und ohne Nachbesserung auch noch jede Menge verlieren wird. Und wie Erfahrungswerte aus vergangenen MMO-Erscheinungen (also z.b. Warhammer oder Aoc) zeigen, haben sie dafür nicht mehr sehr viel Zeit.

Denn dann ist der größte Hype vorbei und alles was dann noch bleibt ist ein Schattendasein, so wie es aktuell eben z.b bei Aoc oder Warhammer der Fall ist. Eine kleine eingeschworene Gemeinde bleibt immer, aber ich denke, daß sich die ganzen Publisher doch mehr von ihrem Spiel erwarten.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (14. November 2009)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> 11 Millionen spieler, und nicht nur 3000 Wie bei Aion^^


Wie war das mit flamefrei?

Und ich wäre nicht stolz darauf, wen das Spiel das ich Spiele so für die masse breitgetreten wird. Freu dich weiter mit breitgetretener massenware gefüttert werden.

Sry 4 Flame aber deine Posts zeigen schon wieder den geballten charm der wow-com


----------



## Senseless6666 (14. November 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Wie war das mit flamefrei?
> 
> Und ich wäre nicht stolz darauf, wen das Spiel das ich Spiele so für die masse breitgetreten wird. Freu dich weiter mit breitgetretener massenware gefüttert werden.
> 
> Sry 4 Flame aber deine Posts zeigen schon wieder den geballten charm der wow-com


Hihi klar und die Posende Aion-Com.. ayeee ihr seid ja viel besser, das versuchste doch damit zu sagen, und nur um das nochmal zu erwähnen bei der spielermenge fallen natürlich flamer raus.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber prozentual bestimmt gleichviel oder weniger wie/als bei anderen mmos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr. Morizon (14. November 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Das entmudigt mich noch nicht. Ich bin oder besser gesagt war Daoc-Spieler der ersten Stunde. Und damals gab es eine Queststruktur, wie sie Wow aufweist, noch nicht. Es gab überhaupt keine Quests.
> Das Grinden ist für mich noch kein KO-Kriterium. Ich finde es nur schade, daß Aion es verpasst hat, hier auf der Höhe der Zeit in Erscheinung zu treten. Für mich persönlich steht und fällt die Entscheidung "weiterspielen oder nicht" mit dem PvP-Content. Wenn mich der zufriedenstellen kann, dann spiele ich weiter. Wenn nicht, dann hoffe ich auf zukünftige Spiele oder schau mal wieder bei Daoc rein.



Das freut mich, denn ich persöhnlich finde den PVP-Content wirklich sehr ansprechend. Der Abyss ist ein einziges PvP-Gebiet mit ein paar PVP-Quests, auch kriegt man immer wieder sehr schönes Equip durch PvP (ab lvl...25 kann man dort sachen kaufen und eher kommst du ohnehin nicht hin), die ich als recht gut erachte und die auch gute PvP Boni geben. Zu sagen ist, dass PvP hier wirklich als Gruppenspiel zu sehen ist, denn ohne Gruppe wird man oft recht frustrierend zerflückt; das ist aber nur natürlich, da die Gegner nämlich in Gruppen kommen *g* Ansonsten bieten die Festungsraids enorm viel Potential und man braucht sie später für gutes PvP-Equip sogar, da sie Medaillen gewähren. Im Abyss gibt es 3 Zonen: Lower Layer, Upper Layer und Core (Unterer und oberer Abyss sowie den Kern). Das upper sowie das lower layer sind je...nun, als taube würde ich es mit Eltnen (Dem Morheim-Äquivalent) vergleichen und muss sagen, beide sind je doppelt so groß wie Eltnen (oder täusche ich mich? Vielleicht auch nur ein subjektiver Eingrund). Auf jeden Fall merkst du: Hier ist der menschliche Ausschied am totalen Dampfen. Auch die Artefakte bringen viel Spaßfaktor, da man sie nur mit mehreren einnehmen kann und sie Boni bringen.
Ich weiß nicht, wie andere MMOs ausschauen, aber zumindest ich sehe PVP in Aion als total gelungen an.


----------



## Mr. Morizon (14. November 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Wie war das mit flamefrei?
> 
> Und ich wäre nicht stolz darauf, wen das Spiel das ich Spiele so für die masse breitgetreten wird. Freu dich weiter mit breitgetretener massenware gefüttert werden.
> 
> Sry 4 Flame aber deine Posts zeigen schon wieder den geballten charm der wow-com



Der beste Weg, Feuerwirbel, einen Troll zu umgehen, ist, ihm keine Gelegenheit zu bieten, anzugreifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deshalb gar nicht erst auf ihn eingehen und freundlich sein, damit nimmt man ihm jede Basis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten: Haltet das hier bitte Flamefrei und sauber. Danke!


----------



## Feuerwirbel (14. November 2009)

Finds ja immer toll, dass su trolls wie du dann in anderen foren rumflamen, geh zu deinem schönen spiel und bleib auch da

Und so wie ich die aion-com erlebt habe ist sie viel besser als die von wow( das werte ich als post zum thema also wars kein flame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Senseless6666 (14. November 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Finds ja immer toll, dass su trolls wie du dann in anderen foren rumflamen, geh zu deinem schönen spiel und bleib auch da
> 
> Und so wie ich die aion-com erlebt habe ist sie viel besser als die von wow( das werte ich als post zum thema also wars kein flame
> 
> ...




Tja tut mir leid zu meinem spiel gibts leider Kein forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr. Morizon (14. November 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Finds ja immer toll, dass su trolls wie du dann in anderen foren rumflamen, geh zu deinem schönen spiel und bleib auch da
> 
> Und so wie ich die aion-com erlebt habe ist sie viel besser als die von wow( das werte ich als post zum thema also wars kein flame
> 
> ...



Naaja...geh einfach auf dass, was dir derartig in den Weg gelegt wird, nicht ein, das ärgert sie am meisten und gibt dir die beste Grundlage und so halten wir es hier schön flamefrei und themenbezogen.

Achja, wenn Moderatoren hier rumlesen: Ihr dürft auch eure Meinung zum Thema sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (14. November 2009)

Das hört sich doch gut an. Wie gesagt, ich bin erst 21 und hab noch nen kleinen Weg vor mir. PvP ist mir persönlich halt am wichtigsten. In Daoc fand ich seinerzeit den besten PvP-Content vor und alles was danach kam, war nichts mehr. In Wow würde ich PvP als das bezeichnen, was in Aion die Queststruktur ist. Nämlich ganz einfach nur mangelhaft. In Warhammer setzte ich sehr viel Hoffnung, wurde aber auch enttäuscht. Aoc war in Bezug auf PvP auch nur eine absolute Frechheit. Anfangs war es ja noch nicht mal implementiert.

Deswegen wäre es schon schön, wenn Aion mich hier ebenso begeistern könnte, wie seinerzeit Daoc.


----------



## Mr. Morizon (14. November 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch gut an. Wie gesagt, ich bin erst 21 und hab noch nen kleinen Weg vor mir. PvP ist mir persönlich halt am wichtigsten. In Daoc fand ich seinerzeit den besten PvP-Content vor und alles was danach kam, war nichts mehr. In Wow würde ich PvP als das bezeichnen, was in Aion die Queststruktur ist. Nämlich ganz einfach nur mangelhaft. In Warhammer setzte ich sehr viel Hoffnung, wurde aber auch enttäuscht. Aoc war in Bezug auf PvP auch nur eine absolute Frechheit. Anfangs war es ja noch nicht mal implementiert.
> 
> Deswegen wäre es schon schön, wenn Aion mich hier ebenso begeistern könnte, wie seinerzeit Daoc.



Würde mich freuen^^ Durch PvP verlierst du auch immer nur 1 Kinah (für den Gerade Gestorben-Debuff) und keine EXP (alles andere wäre schon recht ungut da du wirklich oft mal durch so etwas stirbst), was das ganze etwas freundlicher darstellt. PvP kann oft frustrieren, aber auch oft begeistern. Ich sehe in Aion mehr zweiteres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunrise82 (14. November 2009)

Dann geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu...:-D
Ich finde auch das Aion ein sehr schönes gelungenes Spiel ist, auch wenn ich selbst
grad ne Pause eingelegt habe, einfach aus dem Grund weil ich keinen Bock habe
nur PVP zu machen. Klar, habe ich das vorher gewusst, aber ich habe nicht gewusst, 
dass es so wenig für PVE gibt. Ich hoffe doch sehr das sie da noch nach legen werden.

Weil ansich gefällt mir das Spiel mit seinen ganzen Facetten (vor allem Berufe skillen
und leveln) um einiges besser, als bei einem anderen MMO  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nàrdinel (14. November 2009)

Die Kampagnenqs möchte ich noch erwähnen. Die finde ich sehr gelungen mit ihren kleinen Videosequenzen.

Was den Sound angeht finde ich die Kampfgeräusche der Chars ziemlich witzig aber ansonsten hab ich die Schlachtgeräusche ausgemacht. Vom Sound her finde ich WoW allerdings um einiges besser als Aion (in AoC solls auch sehr gut sein hab ich gehört). Ist halt irgendwie Stimmungsvoller, oft merkt man gar nicht wirklich das Sound im Hintergrund läuft weil er Atmosphärisch so wunderbar passt.
Aber in Aion gibts auch ein paar Stellen wo es mir vom Klangbild gut gefällt.


----------



## Lillyan (14. November 2009)

Spam gelöscht: Bleibt beim Thema und bleibt sachlich.


----------



## Klos1 (14. November 2009)

Ja, der Sound schwankt von abrundtief schlecht bis wirklich sehr gelungen und stimmungsvoll.


----------



## Rukaniz (14. November 2009)

Also für mich gibt es sehr viele Gründe bald Aion weiter zu spielen zum einen der Patch welcher hoffentlich ein wenig Grinden aus dem Spiel nimmt(es ist ja nicht so schlimm manchmal zu grinden besonders wenn es eine alternative darstellt ,aber in diesem Fall ist es ja praktisch die beste Möglichkeit zu leveln)
hinzu kommt noch ein rl Freund welcher mit mir spielte bzw. bald wieder spielt ,der Style der Spiels sowie der Schwerpunkt aufs PvP 

Im moment hab ich leider keine Zeit zu zocken ändert sich aber bald wieder und dann sind die oben genannten Gründe die Sachen die mich beim Spiel halten =D


----------



## Mr. Morizon (14. November 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Spam gelöscht: Bleibt beim Thema und bleibt sachlich.



Seh ich ähnlich. Ich hoffe, dass, wenns danach noch so weiter gehen sollte, wer dat Paddl auspaddlt und jemandem eine paddelt.


----------



## MoVedder (14. November 2009)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Wieso weil ihr Aion spieler was besseres seid? Und in den anderen Threads Off-Topic betrieben werden darf?
> 
> und btw Topic: Garnix, vllt in 2-3 monaten nochmal luschern aber imho schlecht..
> 
> ...



Ich würde mal sagen, ihr Nick reicht schon oder?

Einfach ignorieren. Ihr ist langweilig.

Btw. bin selbst wow gamer, aber einer der "Guten Seite".


So long

Edit: Und noch Blutelf-Pala, omfg schlimmer kanns ja net kommen x).


----------



## Mr. Morizon (14. November 2009)

MoVedder schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen, ihr Nick reicht schon oder?
> 
> Einfach ignorieren. Ihr ist langweilig.
> 
> ...



Freut mich, dass es auch noch einige WoW-Zocker gibt, die freundlich sind. Ich beurteile schließlich Leute danach, wie sie handeln, und nicht danach, welche Spiele sie spielen. Auch dir noch viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoVedder (14. November 2009)

Yo danke =).
Ich spiele wow auch erst seit ca 4 Monaten, habe zuvor HDRO und auch WARHAMMER online sowie Ragnarok gespielt, und bin im Moment am überlegen obich auch mal in Aion reinschaue, vor allem weil heute mein WOW acc abgelaufen ist ^^. Im grinden bin ich ein PG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber habe ja gehört es soll ja demnächst ein neuer Patch kommen, weiss eigentlich eienr wann ?

so long


----------



## Nàrdinel (14. November 2009)

Der Patch soll laut NC-Soft noch diesen Monat kommen..... zwei Wochen haben sie demnach noch.

Diese Massenware war für mich auch ein Grund WoW den Rücken zu kehren. Lieber eine kleinere Gemeinschaft die das Spiel so liebt wie es ist, als das sich die Entwickler ständig gezwungen sehen alle Spielerfronten gleichzeitg abzudecken. Von daher bin ich nicht unbedingt traurig wenn keine Rekorde gebrochen werde. Solange die Server voll genug sind um gut PvP zu machen ist alles super.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (14. November 2009)

MoVedder schrieb:


> aber habe ja gehört es soll ja demnächst ein neuer Patch kommen, weiss eigentlich eienr wann ?


November noch


----------



## Mr. Morizon (14. November 2009)

Solange Patch 1.6 mit den Fliegenden Spirits noch vor Weihnachten kommt, freue ich mich darauf weitaus mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber erhöhung der quest-exp ist auch sehr schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evalux (15. November 2009)

Tja, was hält mich in Aion ? Das frag ich mich auch jeden Tag. Ich bin nun seit knapp 3 Wochen auf 23 stehengeblieben und hab mir vorgenommen, die für dieses Level besten Items herzustellen.

Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich gerne crafte und Aion in Vergleich zu WoW und AoC (ok, schlechter Vergleich, aber ich kenn nun mal nix anderes) das reinste Crafter-Paradies ist. Sprich: je höher der Aufwand, desto wertvoller das Item. Und der Aufwand allein für die Kugel (http://de.aiondatabase.com/item/100500128/glaenzende-weisheitskugel-des-handwerkers) ist gewaltig. So gewaltig, das es sich fast nicht lohnt, sie herzustellen. Aber gerade deswegen mach ichs. OK, das Ätherfarmen nervt etwas, aber ich sag mir immer wieder: gerade weil es nervt, will es keiner machen, weshalb ich das Äther schön teuer verkaufen kann.

Und das ist vielleicht das beste an Aion: das man eine ganze Gilde hat, die zwar nicht Maxlevel, aber trotzdem fast alle auf gleichem Level hat, nämlich so bei 25. Alles ist so völlig ohne Druck, das geniesse ich richtig. Keine Pro-Roxxors, die alle Berufe in einem Tag auf Max bringen und sich am nächsten Tag das ganze Über-Set hergestellt haben und sich langweilen. OK, mag sein, dass die irgendwann kommen. Aber ich geniess die Zeit, wos noch nicht so ist.


----------



## Lemendeer (15. November 2009)

Warum ich gern Ainon spiele? ,... Weil ich ein Hardcore Spieler bin und für diese hat Aion viel zu bieten, ich scheue nicht davor zu Grinden ( das hab ich ebi WoW schin gemacht und fleis führt zum Erfolg ), ich Farme Elite solange es mir Spass amcht und nebenbei Rifte ich und zerlege Tauben.

Aion ist ein klasse Spiel , wenn sich viele den Spass selber kaputt machen weil sie meinen sie müssen immer nur Dinge tun die Maximalen lvl Erfolg bringen ist das ihr Problem. 

Ich werde auf alle fälle mal bis 50 spielen und hoffe das ich dann immer noch so viel Spass an meinem SM habe.


----------



## Todeswolf (15. November 2009)

> Wie ich bereits schon geschrieben hatte fällt mir auf, dass vor allem auf englischen Servern es sehr höflich zu geht. Wer also des Englischen gut mächtig ist und Lust auf eine recht erwachsene Community und einen Neustart hat, der sollte es mit den englischen Servern versuchen (Zumindest auf meinem ist dies so).




Hallo Liebe Com.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Anfang ich spiele Aion nun ca. über 1Monat also schon im bezahlten Bereich . Mir gefällt das Spiel im mom noch halbwegs gut , das liegt abe wohl eher daran das es noch viel für mich zu entdecken gibt !
Und die Grafik ist natürlich wirklich der Hammer und macht grosse Laune, besonders die Stoffrüstungen der Zauberinnen/Beschwörerinnen von den Elyos sehen sehr hüpsch aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auch gefällt mir der Ansatz mit den Filmen in bestimmten Qu. gut ich denke in combo mit WoW Qu. könnte man damit schöne Geschichten erzählen und interessante Qu. machen !

Dennoch, wenn ich alles zusammen betrachte gefällt mir WoW besser , was an vielen Kleinigkeiten liegt die einen nich sofort auffallen !
Leider sind die Inis (der Grundbaustein von WoW für mich ) zu 0815 Bomber Inis geworden , darum wähle ich im mom das kleinere Übel welches Aion heist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun zu Dir Mr.Morizon ....Dein Beitrag hat mir sehr gut gefallen und ist schön zu lesen , was mich aber stört ist der oben markierte Satz, weswegen ich hier überhaupt schreibe ! .......Ich spiele seit Daoc-Gw-Eq2-War-EvE-WoW-Aion   MMo´s , da ich fast kein Englisch kann, immer auf Dt. Servern und hatte noch nirgend´s grosse Probs mit der Com  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und auch in Aion sind die Spieler wie ich bishere feststellen konnte alle sehr nett , aber es ist eben so " Wie man in den Wald hineinschreit so kommt es zurück"  
Darum machen mich solche Aussagen ganz ehrlich gesagt, sehr ärgerlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das wichtigste ist das man das sieht was es ist ---Ein Spiel--- es soll Spass, und keinen Stress oder Zwang machen !

Darum habt Spass am Spiel und geniesst es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg.


----------



## Mr. Morizon (15. November 2009)

Todeswolf schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe Com.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Natürlich hast du in dem Bereich Recht, dass man es immer so zurückerhält, wie man sich zu anderen verhält^^ Eventuell hattest du ja immer sehr viel Glück mit den Leuten (soweit ich weiß, ist das auch in Nischen-MMOs oft nicht so stark der Fall, dass man dort auf unliebige Leute stößt) oder du hast eine 1 in Nicht-Beachten-von-Nervigen verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 DAs ist natürlich auch oft ein Mittel; mir fiel es nur auf dem englischen Server auf, dass man wirklich fast sofort Hilfe bekommen hat. Überdies ist mein Server multikulturell (Ich hab nun Holländer, Engländer, nen anderen Deutschen und nen Spanier getroffen und wir haben noch mehr!! Muha!) und da man sich ja allgemein auf eine Sprache konzentrieren muss, die alle verstehen, hilft das vielleicht, zu dem Gefühl beizutragen, man kann dem anderen ja mal helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dir auch noch weiterhin viel Spaß in Aion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dacarl (16. November 2009)

Mich fesselt am meisten das "Erfolgserlebenis" wenn man in höherem Levelbereich was schafft. Sei es ein neus Level aufzusteigen, sein Crafting so weit zu verbessern, dass man sich schicke Items basteln kann oder einfach mal dem Feind ordentlich den Hintern zu versohlen. Das geht alles nicht so einfach wie in WoW. Dass das Geschmackssache ist und gelegntlich als grinden beschimpft wird ist mir klar. Aber ich finde es gut etwas "arbeiten" zu müssen um voranzukommen. Genau das bietet Aion. Die Community ist auch ziemlich cool.


----------



## Kehlas (17. November 2009)

Todeswolf schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe Com.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sehr gut geschrieben. Mir gehts ähnlich, mir fehlen in Aion zu viele Dinge, die ich in anderen MMO´s liebgewonnen habe...Ich warte mal auf STO...Aion wird bei mir leider ein 49,99€ teurer Staubfänger im Regal werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boccanegra (17. November 2009)

Kehlas schrieb:


> Sehr gut geschrieben. Mir gehts ähnlich, mir fehlen in Aion zu viele Dinge, die ich in anderen MMO´s liebgewonnen habe...Ich warte mal auf STO...Aion wird bei mir leider ein 49,99€ teurer Staubfänger im Regal werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da möchte ich wetten, dass wir von Dir dann ganz ähnliche Dinge lesen werden wie hier im Aion-Board. Denn auch STO ist nicht! WOW. Zumal Du ja eh, wie ich aus dem WOW-Board weiß, mit Cataclysm Deinen Hexenmeister weiterspielen wirst.


----------



## Mr. Morizon (17. November 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Da möchte ich wetten, dass wir von Dir dann ganz ähnliche Dinge lesen werden wie hier im Aion-Board. Denn auch STO ist nicht! WOW. Zumal Du ja eh, wie ich aus dem WOW-Board weiß, mit Cataclysm Deinen Hexenmeister weiterspielen wirst.



Falscher Thread, klärt des woanders. (Wie gesagt: Keine Flames o.Ä. Themen die es schon woanders gibt)


----------



## RomanGV1 (18. November 2009)

Zuviel Grinden...botz werbe scheiss... and more
In letzter zeit fuckt mich da alles nur noch ab...
Ich hoffe das nach dem patch meine welt wieder ok ist... danke...


----------



## HobbySoldat (18. November 2009)

Bisher hat mir Aion sehr gut gefallen, das einzige Problem was ich mit dem Spiel habe ist das mit den nächsten Updates das Spiel wieder um einiges leichter gemacht wird. Mehr XP z.B.! Die Spieler müssen also weniger Zeit investieren als die Spieler vor ihnen und ich hoffe sehr das dass nicht so weiter geht.

Wenn nämlich als nächstes die Abysspunkte für Items reduziert werden oder das craften vereinfacht wird dann ist leider auch dieses Spiel für mich gestorben.


----------



## Holzbruch (18. November 2009)

Hmmm gefesselt hat mich auf jedenfall das PvP.

Dennoch spiele ich mittlerweile nicht mehr, da mir einfach die Zeit fehlt, mir eine - vernünftige - Gruppe zu suchen und die Grp-Quests abzuklappern. 
Zwar bin ich iwo auch ein Fan vom grinden, aber naja, auch dafür fehlt es mir derzeit an Zeit.
Vllt spiele ich iwan mal weiter, aber erstmal nicht mehr.

Dennoch ist das PvP-System in Aion wirklich spaßig.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (18. November 2009)

@Mr. Morizon

toller threat - ich habe mich bei deinem beschreiben wiedergefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mir ging es genau so bis ca level 34 oder 35 - bis dahin hat es mir richtig spass gemacht.
pvp war erfrischend neu mit den rissen - festungsraids usw
grinden fand ich nicht sonderlich schlimm- haben gequestet - für berufe gefarmt - nebenbei nen bisschen gegrindet. sehr entspannend nen bisschen nach der arbeit gelevelt und jeden 2-3 abend mal nen festungsraid.

----------

aufgegeben habe ich das dennoch mit level 37
meine gründe waren hierfür
- bots! ab level 37 waren in besulan von 10 spielern die mir entgegen gekommen sind 8 bots - jeder gelbe drop den man gesehen hat ist an diese netten spieler mit dem schönen namen hglkjklhk gegangen und man hat sie an den gleichen punkten zu jeder tages und nachtzeit gesehen. habe noch kein spiel erlebt wo bots so eindeutig zu erkennen sind wie hier und augenscheinlich nichts passiert. habe die bots 2 wochen lang wirklich jeden tag gemeldet und sie laufen dort immer noch rum
- verhältniss quest/ep und grinden. passt schon vorher nicht aber ab level 37 gibt es fast nur noch gruppenquest die ich annehmen konnte. spiele und quest gerne in gruppe aber auch gerne solo. ab level 37 kann ich solo nicht mehr alleine nur noch in gruppen questen wo ich für xxmin gruppensuche - 200k ep bekomme für 30 mio gesamt-ep.
- festungraid
machen mir richtig spass wenn der halbe sever um ne burg kämpft. nach 10+ burgenkämpfen allerdings jedes mal die grafik so weit herunterschrauben zu müssen das doom und wolfenstein mitte der 90 noch besser aussahen - die spieler ausblenden zu müssen damit man keine dauernde 30 sek standbilder hat und trozdem in 1 std 3x der client abschmiert nervt irgendwann nur noch.



man hat immer sachen die man im spiel toll findet und nicht so toll findet und ab level 37 haben für mich die nagativen überwogen. wünsche allen denen aion gefällt weiterhin viel spass dabei - den spass den ich vor ner woche noch hatte. könnte mir vorstellen irgendwann wieder zu reaktivieren aber aktuell keine motivation mehr.


----------



## battschack (18. November 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Zuviel Grinden...botz werbe scheiss... and more
> In letzter zeit fuckt mich da alles nur noch ab...
> Ich hoffe das nach dem patch meine welt wieder ok ist... danke...




Warum spielst du eigentlich noch aion ? In jeden Thema meckerst du sowieso nur das des kacke ist das hier ist scheisse und das dort auch...

Wenns dir keinen spass macht wird dir der patch hier genau garnix bringen...


----------



## Kehlas (18. November 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Da möchte ich wetten, dass wir von Dir dann ganz ähnliche Dinge lesen werden wie hier im Aion-Board. Denn auch STO ist nicht! WOW. Zumal Du ja eh, wie ich aus dem WOW-Board weiß, mit Cataclysm Deinen Hexenmeister weiterspielen wirst.



1. spiele ich bei weitem nicht nur WoW und 2. kann man an Hand von den bisher veröffentlichen Fakten und Videos hoffen, das STO wirklich mal Neuerungen auf dem Segment bringt!

P.S. Ich weiß das hat nichts mit dem Thread zu tun, allerdings möchte ich schon, das man meine Meinung wenigstens akzeptiert wenn sie schon nicht geteilt wird. Aion hat nunmal einfach zu wenig neues zu bieten, das es einem vom Hocker hauen könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wsx3 (19. November 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist Leveln auch endlich mal wieder Arbeit. Bei manch anderen MMORPG frage ich mich warum es Leveln dort überhaupt noch gibt und man nicht direkt einen Char auf Max Level hingestellt bekommt. Man braucht in Aion halt Ausdauer und so war es damals auch in den klassischen MMORPG wie Daoc oder EQ.



Beileid zu dieser Einstellung, das leveln auf 50 in daoc vermiss ich sicherlich nicht. Sowas war mal ganz nett, damals, aber heute bringen mich keine 10 Pferde noch dazu meine Lebenszeit mit leveln zu verplempern. 
Leveln kann auch "nebenbei" ganz gut ablaufen ohne das man das Gefühl haben muss zu "arbeiten". 
Siehe das alte Skillsystem in SWG. 

Naja und sind wir mal ehrlich, auch in Daoc haben wir nach dem ersten 50er angefangen mit dem Kabalist in Lyo die Gobos massen zu pullen oder mit der 2 Mann Grp in Darkness Falls zu leveln etc. etc. Gelle ?


----------



## Seydo (19. November 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Was ich gut finde ? Endlich mal wieder ein Spiel, wo man nicht nach 5 Tagen Max Level erreicht hat und es keinen Drang gibt dieses so schnell wie möglich zu erreichen. Leveln ist wunderbar entspannt und es kommt keine Hektik auf.
> 
> Ausserdem ist Leveln auch endlich mal wieder Arbeit. Bei manch anderen MMORPG frage ich mich warum es Leveln dort überhaupt noch gibt und man nicht direkt einen Char auf Max Level hingestellt bekommt. Man braucht in Aion halt Ausdauer und so war es damals auch in den klassischen MMORPG wie Daoc oder EQ.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich wirklich "arbeiten" will, such ich mir ein Job, ein Computerspiel spiel ich nicht um zu "Arbeiten" sondern um spaß zu haben.

Ein herausforderndes spiel ist schön und gut, aber ne millionen mobs mehr hauen ist für mich nicht herausfordernt, und Garantiert nur Arbeit, aber kein spaß.


----------

